# I'm going to be a Nonna again



## TattiesMum

Tattie has just found out that she's 5 weeks pregnant :happydance::happydance:

I know it's early days but I just wanted to share :yipee::headspin::wohoo::bfp:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Awww congrats!! I used to read your posts alot last year but then lost track of everything as I wasn't on here as much towards the end of my pregnancy. Is she back with FOB or is it a new man? Sorry for being nosey :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats to you and Tattie!


----------



## hurryupsept

congratulations!! :D


----------



## TattiesMum

No, new man ....

Well .... new in the sense that he's not Kaylum's biological father but they have been together since Kaylum was 6 weeks old (he's 11 months now) and he absolutely dotes on the little fella and treats him just like his own. 

In fact he told Tattie he loved Kaylum before he told her he loved her :haha: His family are fab with him too - you would never know he wasn't Daniel's own son.


----------



## lousielou

Yay, great news! Congratulations to you both! :)


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations!!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

TattiesMum said:


> No, new man ....
> 
> Well .... new in the sense that he's not Kaylum's biological father but they have been together since Kaylum was 6 weeks old (he's 11 months now) and he absolutely dotes on the little fella and treats him just like his own.
> 
> In fact he told Tattie he loved Kaylum before he told her he loved her :haha: His family are fab with him too - you would never know he wasn't Daniel's own son.

Thats so sweet! Congrats to everyone!!! :happydance:


----------



## KiansMummy

Awww congratulations.. Bet Kaylum will make a brilliant big brother :) xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Ahh! That's awesome! Congratulations to all of you!! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw that's fab. Congrats to you all!! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations!


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations! x


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations!! x


----------



## Genna

congratulations!!!


----------



## amygwen

Awww congratulations! You must be so excited. Kaylum is gorgeous, I can't wait to see her next LO.


----------



## leoniebabey

aww congrats :) x


----------



## faolan5109

Thats Awesome! Congrats!!! Tell tattie congrats for me too


----------



## bbyno1

Aww,congratulations!!x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww, congrats to Tattie and Nonna! :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

What amazing news!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to Tattie!! And Nonna too! God that's scary Kaylum's 11 months!.... :haha:

xoxox


----------



## Mellie1988

Congratsss!! :D 

X


----------



## LovingYou

Congrats!!! So exciting :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe congrats to her and you both


----------



## lily123

congratulations :D xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww, lovely news CONGRATULATIONS :D


----------



## sarah0108

Aww yay congrats! X x


----------



## xgem27x

Congratulations to you all x Thats such great news xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

aww congratulations to you all :happydance:

Tattie is so lucky to have a mam like you, I think 'd be terrified of telling my mam I was pregnant again and I'm 21 now :dohh:


----------



## TattiesMum

JessdueJan said:


> aww congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> Tattie is so lucky to have a mam like you, I think 'd be terrified of telling my mam I was pregnant again and I'm 21 now :dohh:

In fairness she knew I'd be over the moon .... I've been nagging her to have another one for months :blush::blush:


----------



## lucy_x

^^ Awh man im jelous, id love a mum like you, Me & OH are TTC but i just know my parents will disown me! and il be 20 soon :haha:

Congratulations to tattie! and you aswel! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Congratulations :flow: x


----------



## Youngling

OH wow, congrats
x


----------



## pinkribbon

lucy_x said:


> ^^ Awh man im jelous, id love a mum like you, Me & OH are TTC but i just know my parents will disown me! and il be 20 soon :haha:
> 
> Congratulations to tattie! and you aswel! :hugs::happydance:

Same! Not being disowned or ttc, but my parents would be past themselves! :haha: I can't wait to have another though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Neferet

Congrats! =]


----------



## Becyboo__x

lucy_x said:


> ^^ Awh man im jelous, id love a mum like you, Me & OH are TTC but i just know my parents will disown me! and il be 20 soon :haha:
> 
> Congratulations to tattie! and you aswel! :hugs::happydance:

My family won't be best pleased when we hopefully get pregnant again thats why were not telling anyone till 12 weeks if we get BFP! lol ill be 20 in december :shrug: but theyll just proberley tell me there dissappointed even though my mum had 2 by she was mid 20 lol


----------



## silver_penny

Congrats, Nonna! I'm going to start stalking you again now! :flasher::smug::devil::rofl::tease::coolio:

I think I got a little smilie crazy! :blush:


----------



## Hannah :)

Awwwww congrats! Only seams like yesterday since we were all doing this first time round :) Cant wait to stalk you haha! So very hapy for you all :) xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Aww congratulations :)


----------



## Fliss

Yay that's fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows the pregnancy going?


----------

